# Obama concealed that Taliban leaders were US citizens



## robojohno (Oct 5, 2018)

4chan users are discussing a really sensational story! Some members of the supreme council of the Taliban are in fact US citizens. As proof they provide photos of the US passports issued to people with fictitious names, while actually people in the photos are terrorists from the Pakistani wing of the Taliban: Abdul Jamil, Fahzl Rahman Muslim and Zuhur.

Read more: shortener. link / QnXG9+


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 5, 2018)

There is very little in the way of criminal treasonous shit I wouldn't assume the meat puppet faggot was guilty of, but come on now....


----------

